# Spray-On Siding



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, I have never been a fan of this stuff but it is winter and a friend mentioned to me that the local franchise holder is backed up, pays well, and is looking for subs. 


Any thoughts? Is this any different from applying something like an elastomeric?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Spray on siding is big in the south. It's getting bigger up North, but hasn't yet boomed. A personal friend of mine was a saleman for a franchise here. He made good money and supposedly the applicators did as well. It's an interesting process. It's 100% sprayed on. No brushes, no rollers...ever. It's a very thick coat and is supposedly lifetime.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> pays well


what ya waiting for?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Disregard post


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

There have been a number of consumer complaints regarding "liquid siding" companies.
Prep work is critical, from what I understand.
My concern would be for any potential liability.
If the homeowner has a complaint in a year, or later, who will be responsible for addressing it?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

T200 said:


> If the homeowner has a complaint in a year, or later, who will be responsible for addressing it?


that's what a warranty is for...


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Would someone post a website for this ???
Don't know that I've seen it out here in CA.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Would someone post a website for this ???
> Don't know that I've seen it out here in CA.


There are several out there I believe. I have always been against it just as I have with wrapping trim or other vinyl siding simply because it is competition. I know/heard about many that are less than craftsmen that simply cover up moisture, damaged wood, etc. and create a potential nightmare for the homeowner. Essentially you are coating the wood/substrate with a "plastic" like heavy mil coating that seals the surface. If any moisture gets behind it, or if the surface prep is not ideal, then wood rot would only accelerate.

Other than that I know very little about it. I would like to talk to someone who has dealt with this type of product/company. Like I said, its winter and I am open to it if it keeps the dollars flowing.

http://www.lifelongcoatings.com/index.asp


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

Rich said:


> that's what a warranty is for...


A warranty can be worthless for a number of reasons (fine print, issuer went out of business, etc.).

These liquid siding jobs involve big bucks. $10,000, $15,000, or more.
If a homeowner finds flaws, bubbling, rotting wood, and realizes their "lifetime paint job" is really a nightmare, they're going to seek redress.

If they don't get satisfaction from the seller (who may, for example, be out of business), they're going to continue to look. And that could take them to the subcontractor.

In an employer-employee relationship, the employer bears full responsibility for the actions (or failures) of his employees. It's not so clear-cut in a contractor-subcontractor relationship. And a contractor may try to shirk responsibility by laying blame on the subcontractor for failing to have properly done something.

Even if a sub can legally escape responsibility, it might require spending quite a few bucks on legal fees.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Man I have looked into this when I lived in Peoria Illinois when it first came out back in 1996 and I will tell you it could be a big money maker or a big money looser depending on you prep work. NOTHING is lifetime if not prepped 100% correctly and if you sell it that way you are going to loose a ton of money or end out in bankruptsy court.
Everything is spray on (which I believe was said) and the equipment is different as the product is super thick. Basically from what I found out was that the house has to be clean and dust free (small print) and we all know that no house is dust free. I think this is the way that the company gets out of getting sued (applicator error - not prepped correctly). Since it is a thick product you will have to chemically strip the home... I passed and so should you!


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I should ad that aluminum and vinyl siding were at once time sold as lifetime, problems with those products is that people do not understand that if the homes exterior is in bad condition (wood rot or bad paint) they must address it first. If they do not fix those problems prior to application the problem keeps getting worse but cannot be seen. I did a Victorian restoration job in Princeton Illinois in 1997 that required the removal of aluminum siding which was put on 20 years prior when we took it off we found about $100K worth of wood rot underneath. I photographed the house and used to carry the pics with me to show what aluminum and vinyl siding can do if the prep work is not done.
The same is to be said of this paint, it is a lawsuit in waiting... You may make a fortune for 2-3 years and then end out with a class action lawsuit against you. 

RUN dont walk away from this venture...


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I've tested these products... I've read the warranties... I've never tested one of these products that lived up to it's claims NOR read a warranty that would actually fix failed product without cost to the homeowner during the warranty period...

As far as I am concerned, if you're going to sell this... why not just go into the used car business... roll back odometers... put sawdust in transmissions... lol... 

My neighbor is installing vinyl siding over this 'never paint again' job that was done about 2 years ago...


----------

